# Installer apache2 mysql et php 5



## appollo (22 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour depuis plusieurs jour j'essaye d'installer apache2 + la derniere version de php et la derniere version de mysql.

Mais hélas je n'y arrive pas j'ai bien essayé de suivre ce tutos et je pense que tous est bien creer le probléme c est que je ne trouve pas ou placé mes sites codé en php et pourtant je pense les avoirs mis au bonne endroit à savoir dans le htdocs du dossier apache2 mais quand je vais via safari ou firefox dans le localhost ou 127.0.0.1 et que j'indique par la suite la destination de mon fichier index.php il me le télécharge plutot que de me l'interpreter.

Deuxieme chose je n ai pas trouvé de tutos pour installer la derniere version de mysql.

Donc si une âme charitable pouvais me donner la marche a suivre je lui en serrais fort reconnaissant.

Cordialement un nouveaux switcher qui ne désiwtchera pas.


----------



## averell (22 Juillet 2006)

As-tu déjà été voir chez Server Logistics ?


----------



## appollo (23 Juillet 2006)

Oui j'étais déjà tombé sur ce site avec les packages de apache 2.0.52 et php 4. Le probleme c'est que les versions sont un poil en retard. Nous sommes a la version 2.2 d'apache et 5.1.4 de php quand à mysql c'est pareil. Je recherche vraiment les dernieres versions et pour cela il faut passé par la compilation comme expliquez dans le tutos que j'ai mis dans mon post au dessus.


Merci quand meme pour ta contribution .

Si quelqu'un a une idée merci d'avance


----------



## MaamuT (24 Juillet 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour depuis plusieurs jour j'essaye d'installer apache2 + la derniere version de php et la derniere version de mysql.
> 
> Mais hélas je n'y arrive pas j'ai bien essayé de suivre ce tutos et je pense que tous est bien creer le probléme c est que je ne trouve pas ou placé mes sites codé en php et pourtant je pense les avoirs mis au bonne endroit à savoir dans le htdocs du dossier apache2 mais quand je vais via safari ou firefox dans le localhost ou 127.0.0.1 et que j'indique par la suite la destination de mon fichier index.php il me le télécharge plutot que de me l'interpreter.



Ce sont là deux problème différents et à ce que je comprend, tu est bien au bon endroit.

Si tes fichiers php apparaissent en clair c'est juste que tu n'as pas indiqué à Apache qu'il devait les interpréter et il va falloir modifier ton httpd.conf en conséquence.

Pour pouvoir t'aider plus, il nous faudrait plus d'infos sur tes installes, et notamment, puisque tu nous parle d'un tutos que tu as suivis à le lettre, de nous en indiquer l'origine, que l'on puisse comprendre par nous même 

Les lignes importante du httpd.conf sont :

*LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so* => peut être légèrement différente selon ta version de php !

*DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.htm index.html.var* => configure l'ordre de priorité des pages d'index, quand tu tape une url sans mettre de nom de fichier, Apache recherche et affiche la page index selon les critères ci-avant

*AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3* => pour indiquer à Apache quelles sont les extensions de fichier qu'il doit interpréter comme étant du PHP, c'est surtout à ce niveau là que ton installe débloque apparemment.

Il peut y avoir d'autre réglages mais sans infos supplémentaires de ta part on ne peut pas trop savoir


----------



## averell (24 Juillet 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> pour cela il faut passé par la compilation comme expliquez dans le tutos que j'ai mis dans mon post au dessus.



Avant de répondre, j'avais vainement cherché le lien vers le tutos dans ton post... :mouais:
Euh... il manque ou c'est moi qui devient complètement _amorti_ ?


----------



## appollo (24 Juillet 2006)

Oups j avais oublié le tutos que j ai suivie sur cette adresse http://www.phpmac.com/articles.php?view=252


Merci pour toutes vos info maintenant que vous voyez le tutos que j ai suivie vous pourrez surement m aider merci.

Voici mon fichier conf

#
# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.
# In particular, see 
# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>
# for a discussion of each configuration directive.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned.  
#
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "/apache2" will be interpreted by the
# server as "/apache2/logs/foo.log".

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point
# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive
# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple
# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.
#
ServerRoot "/apache2"

#
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 
# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses.
#
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen 80

#
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support
#
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need
# to be loaded here.
#
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so
LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so
#

<IfModule !mpm_netware_module>
#
# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run
# httpd as root initially and it will switch.  
#
# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.
# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for
# running httpd, as with most system services.
#
User daemon
Group daemon
</IfModule>

# 'Main' server configuration
#
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'
# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a
# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.
#
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the
# virtual host being defined.
#

#
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be
# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such
# as error documents.  e.g. admin@your-domain.com
#
ServerAdmin you@example.com

#
# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.
# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify
# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.
#
# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.
#
#ServerName www.example.com:80

#
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
DocumentRoot "/apache2/htdocs"

#
# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that
# directory (and its subdirectories). 
#
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 
# features.  
#
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

#
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow
# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it
# below.
#

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "/apache2/htdocs">
    #
    # Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",
    # or any combination of:
    #   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews
    #
    # Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
    # doesn't give it to you.
    #
    # The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see
    # http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options
    # for more information.
    #
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    #
    # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
    # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:
    #   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
    #
    AllowOverride None

    #
    # Controls who can get stuff from this server.
    #
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all

</Directory>

#
# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
#
<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.html
</IfModule>

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 
# viewed by Web clients. 
#
<FilesMatch "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
    Satisfy All
</FilesMatch>

#
# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.
#
ErrorLog logs/error_log

#
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
# alert, emerg.
#
LogLevel warn

<IfModule log_config_module>
    #
    # The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
    # a CustomLog directive (see below).
    #
    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

    <IfModule logio_module>
      # You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O
      LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio
    </IfModule>

    #
    # The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).
    # If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>
    # container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*
    # define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be
    # logged therein and *not* in this file.
    #
    CustomLog logs/access_log common

    #
    # If you prefer a logfile with access, agent, and referer information
    # (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.
    #
    #CustomLog logs/access_log combined
</IfModule>

<IfModule alias_module>
    #
    # Redirect: Allows you to tell clients about documents that used to 
    # exist in your server's namespace, but do not anymore. The client 
    # will make a new request for the document at its new location.
    # Example:
    # Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

    #
    # Alias: Maps web paths into filesystem paths and is used to
    # access content that does not live under the DocumentRoot.
    # Example:
    # Alias /webpath /full/filesystem/path
    #
    # If you include a trailing / on /webpath then the server will
    # require it to be present in the URL.  You will also likely
    # need to provide a <Directory> section to allow access to
    # the filesystem path.

    #
    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts. 
    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that
    # documents in the target directory are treated as applications and
    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the
    # client.  The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias
    # directives as to Alias.
    #
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/apache2/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

<IfModule cgid_module>
    #
    # ScriptSock: On threaded servers, designate the path to the UNIX
    # socket used to communicate with the CGI daemon of mod_cgid.
    #
    #Scriptsock logs/cgisock
</IfModule>

#
# "/apache2/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased
# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.
#
<Directory "/apache2/cgi-bin">
    AllowOverride None
    Options None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

#
# DefaultType: the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
#
DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mime_module>
    #
    # TypesConfig points to the file containing the list of mappings from
    # filename extension to MIME-type.
    #
    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

    #
    # AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration
    # file specified in TypesConfig for specific file types.
    #
    #AddType application/x-gzip .tgz
    #
    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress
    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.
    #
    #AddEncoding x-compress .Z
    #AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz
    #
    # If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you
    # probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:
    #
    AddType application/x-compress .Z
    AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

    #
    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":
    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server
    # or added with the Action directive (see below)
    #
    # To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:
    # (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)
    #
    #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    # For type maps (negotiated resources):
    #AddHandler type-map var

    #
    # Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.
    #
    # To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):
    # (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)
    #
    #AddType text/html .shtml
    #AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
</IfModule>

#
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the
# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.
#
#MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

#
# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:
# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects
#
# Some examples:
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"
#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html
#

#
# EnableMMAP and EnableSendfile: On systems that support it, 
# memory-mapping or the sendfile syscall is used to deliver
# files.  This usually improves server performance, but must
# be turned off when serving from networked-mounted 
# filesystems or if support for these functions is otherwise
# broken on your system.
#
#EnableMMAP off
#EnableSendfile off

# Supplemental configuration
#
# The configuration files in the conf/extra/ directory can be 
# included to add extra features or to modify the default configuration of 
# the server, or you may simply copy their contents here and change as 
# necessary.

# Server-pool management (MPM specific)
#Include conf/extra/httpd-mpm.conf

# Multi-language error messages
#Include conf/extra/httpd-multilang-errordoc.conf

# Fancy directory listings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf

# Language settings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-languages.conf

# User home directories
#Include conf/extra/httpd-userdir.conf

# Real-time info on requests and configuration
#Include conf/extra/httpd-info.conf

# Virtual hosts
#Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf

# Local access to the Apache HTTP Server Manual
#Include conf/extra/httpd-manual.conf

# Distributed authoring and versioning (WebDAV)
#Include conf/extra/httpd-dav.conf

# Various default settings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-default.conf

# Secure (SSL/TLS) connections
#Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf
#
# Note: The following must must be present to support
#       starting without SSL on platforms with no /dev/random equivalent
#       but a statically compiled-in mod_ssl.
#
<IfModule ssl_module>
SSLRandomSeed startup builtin
SSLRandomSeed connect builtin
</IfModule>
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php


----------



## appollo (25 Juillet 2006)

Lol merci pour toutes votre aides mais en bidouillant ca marche merci milles fois


----------



## MaamuT (25 Juillet 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Lol merci pour toutes votre aides mais en bidouillant ca marche merci milles fois



Ton *ServerRoot* est directement à la racine / ?

Drôle d'installe ?

Pour ce qui est de :

_User daemon
Group daemon_

Il faut sécuriser la chose :

_User *www*
Group *www*_

Ensuite, le DirectoryIndex :

_<IfModule dir_module>
DirectoryIndex index.html
</IfModule>_

Ajoute les autres extensions :

_<IfModule dir_module>
DirectoryIndex *index.php index.html index.htm index.html.var*
</IfModule>_

Et vérifie que tu n'as pas de conflit avec la directive de la dernière ligne de ton fichier :

*DirectoryIndex index.html index.php*

Pour les directive *AddType* :

_AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps_

Tu peu aussi ajouter :

*AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3*

Pour être compatible avec php3 

Sinon, ça devrait rouler.


----------



## appollo (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon finalement j'ai a nouveaux de gros problème et je n'y comprend plus rien donc j ai tous viré. Si une bonne étoile pouvais me faire un mini tutos pour installer apache2 php5 et mysql le tous en dernière version je lui en serais 1000000000 fois reconnaissant cordialement

APPOLLO.......


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

Apparemment, tu as tout compil&#233; et install&#233; avec succ&#232;s.
Donc ce n'est plus qu'un probl&#232;me de configuration, non ?
(y a-t-il une seule &#233;tape du _tutorial_ qui se soit mal d&#233;roul&#233;e ?)


----------



## appollo (26 Juillet 2006)

Non aucune etape ne c est mal déroulé sauf que je n'ai pas fait ces étape la issue du tutos et marqué comme optional 


 % --with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql \ (optional, required MySQL)
% --with-gd \ (optional, requires jpeg + png)
% --with-jpeg-dir=/usr/local \ (optional)
% --with-png-dir=/usr/local \ (optional)


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a n'a pas l'air primordial en effet (peut-&#234;tre MySQL ...)
As-tu appliqu&#233; les modifications recommand&#233;es ci-dessus par MaamuT ?


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

Petite question simplette : es-tu certain que le _bon_ serveur Apache est lanc&#233; : le nouveau pas celui install&#233; avec le syst&#232;me ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ou les deux sont lancés...


----------



## appollo (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon alors voila ou j'en suis apache2 fonctionne php aussi maintenant je pense que mysql n'est pas configurer dans le php.ini (c'est une supposition j'y connais rien) car quand je veux installler phpmyadmin il me met le message d erreur suivant pourtant mysql et bien installé 

Voici le message d erreur que phpmyadmin m'affiche "PHP ne peut charger l'extension mysql, 
veuillez vérifier votre configuration de PHP"

Voila mon fichier php.ini : piece jointe


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

Dans ce cas :
- v&#233;rifie que MySQL est bien install&#233;
- reconfigure la compilation de PHP avec l'option "--with-mysql" avec le bon chemin (vraisemblablement "/usr/local/mysql")
- recompile et r&#233;installe PHP (fais attention &#224; ne pas &#233;craser "php.ini" si tu l'as modifi&#233
- arr&#234;te et relance le serveur Apache


----------



## MaamuT (26 Juillet 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Non aucune etape ne c est mal déroulé sauf que je n'ai pas fait ces étape la issue du tutos et marqué comme optional
> 
> 
> % --with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql \ (optional, required MySQL)
> ...



En gros, en ne mettant pas ces options, tu n'a pas activé MySQL, vu ce que tu dis par la suite, c'est normal que ça marche pas 

gd est un ensemble de fonction graphique permettant de créer et modifier des images, son activation nécéssite les deux autres, jpeg et png.

Si tu veux MySQL, il te faut l'activer lors de la compile : -- with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql

Pour gd, jpeg et png, ce n'est pas obligatoire tant que tu ne fait pas joujou avec les images.

Pour te dire franchement, je n'ai pas encore terminé la compile de php car j'ai justement besoin de gd (et de jpeg/png) et je n'arrive pas à les compiler 

Pour Apache2, j'utilise la version de Serverlogstics (2.0.52) et pour MySQL, j'utilise la version d'Entropy, 5.0.22, les deux se trouvent sous forme de pkg, j'ai juste un problème avec le client mysql de php qui est trop ancien et qui chie dans la colle avec certaines options trop récente de MySQL 5 et c'est juste pour ça que j'ai besoin de PHP5 !

La différence entre Apache 2.0.52 et Apache 2.2.n n'est pas vitale au point de mériter une mise à jour, sauf si tu es joueur, tous comme le passage de php4 à php5, sauf si tu veux vraiment tripoter des objets 

Par contre, passer de MySQL 4 à MySQL 5 apporte de vraies nouveautés, comme les interclassements et une meilleurs sécurité générale.

Donc en attendant, je continue d'essayer de compiler php5 pour mon plaisir, mais je travail avec mon bon vieux php 4.3.9 de chez Serverlogistocs


----------



## appollo (26 Juillet 2006)

L installation d'apache2 ne pause aucun probléme quand à php5 c est bourré d'erreur lors de la compilation c m'embete de travaillé avec php4 car je me sert beacoup de la fonction simplexml quand au librairie GD elle m interesse également mais vu mon faible niveaux en unix pour l'instant c est la galére total j'attends un amis qui lui est arrivé a tous faire fonctionné apache2.2.2 mysql 5 et php5.1.4 je reviendrais vous donnez la soluce si quelqu un à trouvez la soluce qu'ils nous en face part 

cordialement
Appollo


----------



## MaamuT (27 Juillet 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> j'attends un amis qui lui est arrivé a tous faire fonctionné apache2.2.2 mysql 5 et php5.1.4 je reviendrais vous donnez la soluce si quelqu un à trouvez la soluce qu'ils nous en face part



Ouais, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il à fait et comment il l'a fait, car moi j'ai la compile de php5 qui bloque à mort :/


----------



## appollo (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon voila mon problème je n ai toujours pas eu mon ami sur le net pour qu'il m'explique mais je constate que quand je ne met pas --whith mysql la compilation marche bien et apres tous fonctionne sauf bien sur mysql et quand je compile avec mysql ca bug enfin bon je galère toujours


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

Si vous disiez un peu quels sont vos messages d'erreur, cela ferait avancer le schmillblick ...


----------



## appollo (27 Juillet 2006)

Je ne pense pas que cela vienne d erreur on aimerais un petit tutos sur la demarche a suivre puisque apparement en suivant la demarche a la lettre de celui que j ai donné ca marche pas il doit bien y avoir une solution


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, quand quelque chose refuse de compiler, il y a un message d'erreur (disons que en 20 ans de m&#233;tier j'ai toujours vu &#231;a mais c'est peut-&#234;tre une super nouveaut&#233; ...)

Pour qu'on puisse aider, il faut un peu plus que "&#231;a marche pas"
Et que, si on demande "oui mais o&#249;", la r&#233;ponse ne soit pas : "bin, &#231;a marche pas, quoi" ...

Comme vous vous plaignez de quelque chose (mais quoi ?) quand vous utilisez telle ou telle option, essayez d'expliciter.


----------



## MaamuT (28 Juillet 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Bon voila mon problème je n ai toujours pas eu mon ami sur le net pour qu'il m'explique mais je constate que quand je ne met pas --whith mysql la compilation marche bien et apres tous fonctionne sauf bien sur mysql et quand je compile avec mysql ca bug enfin bon je galère toujours


J'ai remarqué aussi que le module de MySQL pouvait provoquer des erreurs, mais là, je viens de réussir une compile sans soucis avec MySQL mais sans APSX !

Donc, il y'aurait des conflits entre certains modules 

J'ai mis à jour DarwinPorts et l'installation de php5.1.4 à l'air de bien se dérouler pour une fois.

A suivre


----------



## appollo (28 Juillet 2006)

J'y suis enfin arrivé et ce sans l'aide de mon amis j'ai mélangé le contenu de plusieurs tuto sur le net je suis entrain à l'instant de posté la procédure sur mon blog http://www.audio-pod.com


Merci


----------



## mxmac (28 Juillet 2006)

Va voir du côté de MAMP pas d'installation compliquée, pas de modif du système... modulaire facile a modifier, facile a mettre en uvre et sans trop de problèmes toutes les possibilités d'un serveur...

Avant je me prenais la tête à installer mais maintenant je suis l'évolution de MAMP y'a tout dedans.


> MAMP Version: 1.3.1
> Sortie le: 13.07.2006
> Logiciels & Bibliothèques compris
> Version Apache: 2.0.55
> ...



En plus tu peux tester à la volée en deux clicks sous 4 ou sous 5, y'a une page d'accueil qui te renseigne sur le fonctionnement de tes serveurs... et une petite regle en plus dans le firewall de tiger permet de faire rentrer des gens dans ta machine aussi facilement que le serveur d'origine du mac, pour l'avoir fais plus d'une fois les deux serveurs peuvent tourner ensembles, voila facile, j'aime bien !!!


----------



## MaamuT (28 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En g&#233;n&#233;ral, quand quelque chose refuse de compiler, il y a un message d'erreur (disons que en 20 ans de m&#233;tier j'ai toujours vu &#231;a mais c'est peut-&#234;tre une super nouveaut&#233; ...)
> 
> Pour qu'on puisse aider, il faut un peu plus que "&#231;a marche pas"
> Et que, si on demande "oui mais o&#249;", la r&#233;ponse ne soit pas : "bin, &#231;a marche pas, quoi" ...
> ...



J'ai des dizaines (centaines) de :


```
/usr/bin/ld: warning multiple definitions of symbol _SSL_accept
/usr/local/mysql/lib/libmysqlclient.a(ssl.o) definition of _SSL_accept in section (__TEXT,__text)
```

J'ai laiss&#233; _SSL_accept pour l'exemple, mais j'en ai ouate mille autres si tu veux 

Sinon, je bloque l&#224; :


```
PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start curl module in Unknown on line 0
make[1]: *** [install-pear-installer] Error 254
make: *** [install-pear] Error 2
```

Le pire, c'est que php5 est quand m&#234;me fonctionnel, mais je pense que je vais le recompiler sans le support de PEAR avec l'option --disable-cli (ou without-pear)

Sinon, voil&#224; mon ./configure, il est inspir&#233; de celui de DarwinPorts d'o&#249; provienne les diff&#233;rentes libs (/opt/local):


```
./configure \
--prefix=/usr/local/php5 \
--mandir=/opt/local/share/man \
--infodir=/opt/local/share/info \
--enable-module=so \
--enable-calendar \
--with-iconv=/opt/local \
--enable-exif \
--enable-ftp \
--enable-wddx \
--with-zlib=/opt/local \
--with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql \
--with-mysql-sock=/tmp/mysql.sock \
--with-libxml-dir=/opt/local \
--with-gettext=/opt/local \
--with-libxml-dir=/opt/local \
--with-xml \
--with-expat-dir=/opt/local \
--with-xmlrpc \
--enable-sqlite-utf8 \
--enable-filepro \
--enable-bcmath \
--enable-trans-sid \
--enable-mbstring \
--enable-dbx \
--with-openssl=/opt/local \
--with-mhash=/opt/local \
--with-mcrypt=/opt/local \
--with-kerberos=/usr \
--with-iodbc=/usr \
--with-tidy=/opt/local \
--with-xsl=/opt/local \
--with-imap=/opt/local \
--with-imap-ssl=/opt/local \
--with-curl=/opt/local \
--with-gd \
--with-jpeg-dir=/opt/local \
--with-png-dir=/opt/local \
--enable-gd-native-ttf \
--with-freetype-dir=/opt/local \
--with-apxs2=/library/apache2/bin/apxs \
--enable-fastcgi \
--enable-force-cgi-redirect \
--enable-memory-limit \
--disable-cli ou --without-pear
```

mxmac, j'aime pas MAMP et je voudrais r&#233;ussir &#224; compiler tous &#231;a, autant pour mon plaisir que pour ma culture personnelle, mais aussi pour bosser


----------



## mxmac (28 Juillet 2006)

La culture c'est l'aventure !!! et c'est toi qui as raison, mais si tu as une fleme, comme moi ....


----------



## MaamuT (28 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:


> ()(disons que en 20 ans de métier j'ai toujours vu ça mais c'est peut-être une super nouveauté ...)()



Voilà les erreurs que je chope encore, mais l'installe semble propre, disons qu'elle s'est bien terminée :/

Aucune erreur avec le ./configure, le make donne ceci:

Une pèlée d'erreurs comme celle-ci:


```
/mon_chemin/ext/dom/node.c:102: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

/mon_chemin/ext/dom/characterdata.c:184: warning: pointer targets in initialization differ in signedness

/mon_chemin/ext/dom/document.c:1007: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'xmlNewReference' differ in signedness
/mon_chemin/ext/dom/document.c: In function 'zif_dom_document_create_element_ns':

/mon_chemin/ext/gd/libgd/gdkanji.c:365: warning: passing argument 2 of 'libiconv' from incompatible pointer type
```

J'ai lu sur un autre forum, que ce n'étais que des warnings pas des erreurs et que cela ne dérangeais pas à la suite de la compilation.

Je suis peut être trop perfectionniste, mais je me demande si ces erreurs peuvent être corrigées ou si ce n'est finalement pas grave ?

Par contre, j'ai aussi une belle série de ce warning là:


```
/usr/bin/ld: warning multiple definitions of symbol _SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file
/usr/local/mysql/lib/libmysqlclient.a(ssl.o) definition of _SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file in section (__TEXT,__text)
/opt/local/lib/libssl.dylib(ssl_rsa.o) definition of _SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file
```

Ici, je présumes qu'il ne s'agit que d'une "simple" méprise, il à deux références et il ne sait laquelle choisir !

Est-il possible de lui demander d'ignorer un de ces deux répertoires pour éviter cette erreur ? par une option dans le ./configure ?

De toute façon, ça se termine comme ceci:

_*Build complete.*
(It is safe to ignore warnings about tempnam and tmpnam)._

Mais voilà, j'aimerais faire mieux, car je n'ai pas PEAR (entre autre) 

En esperant ne pas trop te saouler


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2006)

Je te l'accorde, j'&#233;tais grognon ...  Mais pas furibond pour autant 
D&#233;j&#224;, par exemple, j'ai pu voir que tes probl&#232;mes sont peut-&#234;tre les m&#234;mes que ceux-ci. Donc que tu pourrais fort bien &#234;tre sur un MacBook (ou autre Mac/Intel).
Que ces probl&#232;mes, je risque fort de ne pas les rencontrer sur mon Mac/PPC 

Pour les warnings, effectivement, ce n'est pas _forc&#233;ment_ grave (les histoires de sign&#233;/pas sign&#233;, on s'en arrange assez bien, en C  ) mais ce n'est pas souhaitable (j'aime les compilations propres moi-z'aussi).

Au niveau de la configuration, il y a quand m&#234;me quelque chose qui me tracasse : tu utilises &#224; la fois "/opt/local" et "/usr/local". C'est tout &#224; fait jouable mais je ne trouve pas cela bien propret ... Tu compiles PHP5 dans "/usr/local" mais tu mets les manuels et infos dans "/opt/local", normalement r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; DarwinPorts ...

Quant &#224; l'erreur SSL ... On dirait que la librairie du client MySQL contient d&#233;j&#224; tout ce qui faut (sans doute mis dans les options de compilation de MySQL). Il n'y a alors peut&#8211;&#234;tre pas besoin de resp&#233;cifier "--with-openssl", non ?


----------



## MaamuT (29 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'accorde, j'étais grognon ...  Mais pas furibond pour autant
> Déjà, par exemple, j'ai pu voir que tes problèmes sont peut-être les mêmes que ceux-ci. Donc que tu pourrais fort bien être sur un MacBook (ou autre Mac/Intel).
> Que ces problèmes, je risque fort de ne pas les rencontrer sur mon Mac/PPC



Non non, j'ai bien un vieux G4 867 



> Pour les warnings, effectivement, ce n'est pas _forcément_ grave (les histoires de signé/pas signé, on s'en arrange assez bien, en C  ) mais ce n'est pas souhaitable (j'aime les compilations propres moi-z'aussi).



Et il y'a moyen de moyenner pour les éviter ? 



> Au niveau de la configuration, il y a quand même quelque chose qui me tracasse : tu utilises à la fois "/opt/local" et "/usr/local". C'est tout à fait jouable mais je ne trouve pas cela bien propret ... Tu compiles PHP5 dans "/usr/local" mais tu mets les manuels et infos dans "/opt/local", normalement réservé à DarwinPorts ...



Il se trouve que je ne savais pas trop bien comment réagissait ces options et je l'ai découvert par moi même en comparant les répertoires de deux installe php différentes, la mienne et celle de ServerLogistics.

Je vais donc modifier la chose pour qu'il installe tous dans le rep /usr/local/php5/

Quand aux librairies, j'utilise celle de DarwinPorts tous simplement parce que je n'ai pas réussi à les compiler moi même et que les versions que j'ai ne suffisent apparemment pas.

Quand je regarde le ./configure du php4 de serverLogistics, je vois que leurs libs sont carrément dans un répertoire intégré de leur installe : /library/php4/libs/

Puis-je faire pareille, et indiquer au comilateur d'aller chercher les libs la ou elles se trouvent, puis de les copier dans un répertoire intégré à mon répertoire final ?



> Quant à l'erreur SSL ... On dirait que la librairie du client MySQL contient déjà tout ce qui faut (sans doute mis dans les options de compilation de MySQL). Il n'y a alors peutêtre pas besoin de respécifier "--with-openssl", non ?



Je vais essayer sans openssl.

Et pour PEAR, c'est grave de ne pas l'avoir ?

Sinon, comme tu l'a sans doutes remarqué, j'ai découvert la compilation depuis presque 15 jours, j'ai tout appris sur le tas et donc, il est fort possible et probable que je fasse plein de trucs pas bien, je le concède et c'est pour ça que je cherche des infos, pour essayer autant que faire ce peut d'en faire encore plus, le but étant d'en faire de moins en moins, je suis donc très content quand un spécialiste (si si, 20 ans quand même  ) viens me reprendre et tente de m'aider 

Une question bête et purement mécanique, une fois mon php compilé, si je venais à effacer le répertoire /opt/, php continuerait il de fonctionner, ou serait il perdu car ne retrouvant plus les libs qui étaient liées à la compile ( ex: --with-gettext=/opt/local ) ?

Ou alors, ces libs ne sont utiles que pour la compile, dans ce cas, qu'elles viennent de /usr/local ou de /opt/local n'y change rien non ?

Merci encore 

Compile php en cours avec les modifs que tu m'a conseillé :
--mandir=/usr/local/php5/share/man \
--infodir=/usr/local/php5/share/info \
--without-openssl


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2006)

Ouh la ! 
Les biblioth&#232;ques, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, sont dynamiques. En fait elles ne le sont pas tant que &#231;a ... c'est leur chargement qui, lui, est dynamique : il est effectu&#233; lorsqu'une application les requi&#232;rent.
J'&#233;cris une biblioth&#232;que :
- je fais et constitue une biblioth&#232;que (_library_) dynamique ;
- je publie un _header_ qui indique comment programmer pour l'utiliser ;
- je la d&#233;pose dans un r&#233;pertoire connu du chargeur de biblioth&#232;que (soit un standard comme /usr/lib soit un que je renseigne dans la variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH) ;
J'&#233;cris un programme utilisant cette biblioth&#232;que :
- je me d&#233;brouille pour appeler les fonctions/m&#233;thodes comme requis par le(s) _header(s)_ ;
- j'inclus les chemins n&#233;cessaires dans mes commandes de compilation et bien s&#251;r aussi les noms des biblioth&#232;ques ;
- je compile et lie le tout dans un ex&#233;cutable.

Lorsque je lance l'ex&#233;cutable : il va chercher les biblioth&#232;ques lorsque c'est n&#233;cessaire et les charge en m&#233;moire. Si elles ont &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233;es ou d&#233;plac&#233;es, &#231;a va beaucoup moins bien marcher ... 

Une autre option est de constituer des biblioth&#232;ques dites statiques qui seront incluses dans l'ex&#233;cutable : ce dernier sera alors quasi autonome et les biblioth&#232;ques dynamiques inutiles et dispensables.

PEAR : boaaa ... disons que c'est pratique de l'avoir et qu'il devrait fonctionner. Mais on s'en passe.

Pour les probl&#232;mes de sign&#233;/pas sign&#233; : il faut entrer dans le code et t&#226;cher de comprendre pourquoi cela survient. Note que certaines fois, ce n'est absolument pas g&#234;nant. C'est simplement qu'il manque un _cast_ ou que le compilateur est r&#233;gl&#233; &#224; "hyper tatillon".


----------



## MaamuT (31 Juillet 2006)

Ok, alors comme &#231;a marche nickel, on va dire que c'est bon D

Je crois avoir bien compris pourquoi certains arrivent facilement &#224; compiler et d'autres moins en suivant les exemples que l'on trouve sur le net, ce sont ces foutues biblioth&#232;ques !

Les sites qui proposent des pas &#224; pas pensent s&#251;rement s'adresser &#224; des connaisseurs et pratiquants de la compilation, et dans ce cas, il n'est point besoin de leur signaler qu'ils doivent bien avoir les biblioth&#232;ques concern&#233;es, mais comme se sont des connaisseurs, ils ne vont pas sur ce genre de sites puisqu'ils savent d&#233;j&#224; comment faire, donc ce sont bien les sites qui oublient de pr&#233;venir les non connaisseurs que la compilation propos&#233;e repose sur des biblioth&#232;ques que l'on se doit de poss&#233;der avant de continuer &#8230;

Je vais essayer de d&#233;m&#234;ler tous &#231;a et d'en faire quelques articles sur mon site, tu sera le bienvenus pour venir relire et corriger ce que j'aurais &#233;cris 

En attendant, depuis deux jours, je d&#233;couvre PHP5 et les joies du error_reporting r&#233;gl&#233; sur E_ALL avec les register_globals sur OFF et les magic_quote aussi !

Vive la s&#233;curisation du code, mais ces trois petits d&#233;tails te forcent &#224; vraiment bien penser ton code, fini la rigolade &#224; la mode IE &#8230; maintenant, faut coder propre d&#232;s le d&#233;but 

Bref, je m'&#233;clate


----------

